# IRT Blade Methodolgy Intensive At Masters And Champions Back Sweep Takedown



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2014)

All the videos are up at my blog [video]http://brianvancise.com/[/video]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 15, 2014)

Brain  thanks for all the new clips you have put up


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 15, 2014)

Your welcome!


----------

